# Now THIS is what you Call Girl  Power WOW



## hollydolly

*Four women will attempt to row 8,446-miles from America to Australia*
*They share their training secrets to building up mind and body for the feat *
*They want to be first female 4's team to row unsupported across Pacific*
*For six months they will sleep and row in two-hour intervals*
*Women, who  have day jobs, say  it will be 85% mental and 15% physical*


_''Apart from  issues like sleep deprivation, adverse weather conditions, injury, salt  sores, sun exposure and potential equipment malfunction, the coxless  crew also need to train themselves to deal with psychological  challenges of  monotony, confined living quarters and limited contact  with the outside world.
_
_That's on top of the fitness and strength training needed to take on the momentous rowing feat. _
_Yet,  the formidable foursome set to  embark on this exceptional journey - in  a 29ft long and 7ft wide pink boat called Doris - describe themselves  as 'ordinary'._

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...two-hour-shifts-SIX-months.html#ixzz3VzBkHh00 



Well they're not ordinary to me, ...they're  awesome.. 

​​


----------



## Ameriscot

Amazing ladies!!


----------



## QuickSilver

Wow...  I wish them well..


----------



## Shalimar

Never underestimate the power of the sisterhood.


----------



## Josiah

Take me along.


----------



## Ameriscot

Josiah said:


> Take me along.
> 
> View attachment 16536




Nice photo BUT you're not a girl.


----------



## Jingles

Go ladies!


----------



## hollydolly

LOL< Josiah... how cute...


----------



## applecruncher

Quite impressive, but I couldn't do it.


----------



## hollydolly

Nor me AC...and I couldn't have done it when I was their age either.. physical strength as well as immense strength of character is what will be needed in shed loads for them..


----------



## AprilT

Very cool.  Go women!


----------



## ndynt

Though I admire and respect their determination....keep thinking...Why ?:dunno:


----------



## Cookie

Think it's extremely ambitious and impressive  --- I don't really ask why -- more like why not?  I couldn't do it and wouldn't want to, but for some it's very goal worthy, like competing in the olympics.


----------



## Shalimar

Because like Everest, it's there?


----------



## Glinda

When I first looked at their photos, I thought they were all in their 20s but only one is - and she's 29!  But they all look extremely fit and healthy.  I wish them a spectacular victory!!


----------



## Warrigal

Sigh.  Another expensive air/sea rescue coming up.

We spend millions fishing lone sailors/kayakers and other adventurers out of the drink 
and persecute asylum seekers, including children, who attempt to arrive here in leaky boats.

No discredit to the women but our values are topsy turvy.


----------



## Shalimar

Why are you assuming this venture will fail, may I ask? Some succeed, besides we are an adventurous species, it is part of our heritage.


----------



## Falcon

Dame Warrigal said:


> Sigh.  Another expensive air/sea rescue coming up.
> 
> We spend millions fishing lone sailors/kayakers and other adventurers out of the drink
> and persecute asylum seekers, including children, who attempt to arrive here in leaky boats.
> 
> No discredit to the women but our values are topsy turvy.



  That's what I was thinking too DW.  Those adventures lead to that many times and sometimes put the rescuers at risk.


----------



## Josiah

I wonder how many stops they'll make to re-provision? I didn't see that in the news article.


----------



## Warrigal

Shalimar said:


> Why are you assuming this venture will fail, may I ask? Some succeed, besides we are an adventurous species, it is part of our heritage.



Long distance swimmers have their own backup teams with them. They may fail to swim the distance but they don't need international rescue.
From the US mainland to Hawaii these women will be your responsibility but if they get into trouble from Hawaii to Australia then we, and possibly New Zealand, will be searching for them at considerable cost, which is never recovered from their insurance. It usually happens in the Southern Ocean, which is not exactly easy to patrol.

Of course, if these women are being shadowed by aircraft, then my reservations don't apply.


----------



## Shalimar

A small point, DW, I am a Canadian, not an American. As established in an earlier thread, our Mounties, canoe, and flying squirrel are already spoken for! Lol.


----------



## Warrigal

Sorry Shalimar. I wasn't thinking.

To explain my rather jaundiced view a bit further, in cases where we have had to spend millions to rescue some adventurer, the result is that they then make a lot of money from interviews and book deals but never feel that they need recompense their rescuers.


----------



## ndynt

So not like the olympics, Cookie.  So very dangerous.  Guess my mind set is focused on the danger, with that very small and low boat, in that vast ocean.  Very frightening.  Bless them, may they attain their goal.


----------



## Cookie

ndynt said:


> So not like the olympics, Cookie.  So very dangerous.  Guess my mind set is focused on the danger, with that very small and low boat, in that vast ocean.  Very frightening.  Bless them, may they attain their goal.



I agree, very very dangerous, but when asking why, could the motivation to do something like this be similar to the achievement of a goal like winning Olympics or climbing Everest, or swimming English Channel, white water rafting, sailing around the world, etc. etc. etc.? (contestants can get very badly hurt in Olympics too, such as in downhill skiing competitions)


----------



## ndynt

Josiah said:


> I wonder how many stops they'll make to re-provision? I didn't see that in the news article.


Four people, in that small boat, I was also was wondering how much room they would have for provisions.  And where they would obtain them. There do not seem to be many islands between America and Australia...unless you go to Hawaii, the Polynesian Islands ....ect.  ending up traveling the cost of Asia southward.   I am sure they have considered all that and I am being too practical. No adventure left in this old soul.  LOL


----------



## hollydolly

Well their  Motivation primarily is to raise over a 1/4 of a million pounds for 2  very deserving charities. ''Walking with the wounded'' and'' Breast Cancer Care Survivors.''



​


----------



## ndynt

Holly, now that is a great motivation.


----------



## Ken N Tx

hollydolly said:


> Nor me AC...and I couldn't have done it when I was their age either.. physical strength as well as immense strength of character is what will be needed in shed loads for them..





Glinda said:


> When I first looked at their photos, I thought they were all in their 20s but only one is - and she's 29!  But they all look extremely fit and healthy.  I wish them a spectacular victory!!


The one on the left will row the final leg of the trip!!!
.


----------



## Ralphy1

Who cares?  It is just a stunt whether men or women do it...


----------



## QuickSilver

I would think they have sponsors and that a ship will be following them with provisions and as a precaution...  If they don't?   they're nuts.


----------



## Warrigal

QuickSilver said:


> I would think they have sponsors and that a ship will be following them with provisions and as a precaution...  If they don't?   they're nuts.


I would hope so too. It doesn't detract from the achievement in any way and is the responsible way to do it.


----------



## Ralphy1

Wouldn't they be better off spending some time with disadvantaged children taking them out on the water, or something?


----------



## QuickSilver

Ralphy1 said:


> Wouldn't they be better off spending some time with disadvantaged children taking them out on the water, or something?



why?


----------



## Ralphy1

Why?  Because I see no point in what they are gong to do and they could share their skills in a more constructive way...


----------



## QuickSilver

Ralphy1 said:


> Why?  Because I see no point in what they are gong to do and they could share their skills in a more constructive way...



If every adventurer or explorer  felt that way  we'd all still be in Europe.. and you know how they feel about us there!


----------



## Ralphy1

Some adventure and exploration is necessary but this is just stupid...


----------



## Josiah

Does anyone know of a link that would explain in more detail what these four women are planning to do. Will there be an accompanying boat? Will there be stops on islands among the way. Will the two hours on and two hours off routine be followed for the entire 24 hours in the day?


----------



## hollydolly

http://coxlesscrew.com/


----------



## Josiah

Thanks, Holly. That answered all two questions, no accompanying boat and two week long stops. And I'm sure if I read further I learn about their daily routine.


----------



## ndynt

Wonderful Holly, thank you.  Adds a whole new perspective to their venture.   This is one blog I shall eagerly follow.


----------



## Falcon

Love that name, Coxless Crew.


----------



## oakapple

I have read that they plan to take boxes of Pot Noodles and will live mainly on those, chocolate bars, and apples.Hope this answers your questions Josiah.


----------

